# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Welche Finne fr was?

## madame_soleil

Hallo liebe Dailydose-Gemeinde,

ich hoffe, alle haben ihren Weihnachtssurf heile berstanden  :Happy: 

Ich habe jedenfalls ENDLICH ein cooles Board gefunden. Ist mein erstes: Starboard Carve, 121 l, gebraucht, aber sehr gut erhalten. Winziger Bugschaden, deswegen gerade in der Reparatur.

Die ehemalige Besitzerin hrt mit Windsurfen auf und hat mir deswegen noch einiges an Material mitgegeben, u.a. drei Finnen. 

Ich hnge ein Foto an. Ob mir jemand verraten knnte, was fr Finnen das sind und wann ich welche nutzen kann? 

- Starboard free 36 (wahrscheinlich die vom Board von Werk aus)
- Wfins freeride 270
- Drake Freeride 280

Meine Eckdaten: kleiner Mensch (55kg), Aufsteiger (will alles, bt alles, wartet aber auf Temperaturen ber 10 Grad :-D), Segel: bis jetzt 4.0 NR Wave von Neilpryde, Surfrevier: Ostsee

HANG LOOSE

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

normalerweise wrdest du die 36er (ist tatschlich die Serienfinne) fr Segel von ungefhr 6-7 m nutzen und die 28er fr kleinere Segel bei Flach- / Kabbelwasser.
Die 27er ist eine Art Wavefinne, die du bei kleiner Welle, aber auch auf Flachwasser nutzen kannst. Ebenso ist sie bei Seegras / Kraut besser geeignet als die anderen Finnen.

Zum Dmpeln bei wenig Wind kannst du die 36er nehmen.
Sobald der Wind fr dein 4,0er Segel zum Gleiten reicht, wrde ich die 27er nehmen.

HL

----------


## monnem

Surfmaniac hat ja schon alles sehr gut beschrieben.

----------


## madame_soleil

Spitze, vielen Dank !!!

----------


## Killefit

> ...Die 27er ist eine Art Wavefinne, die du bei kleiner Welle, aber auch auf Flachwasser nutzen kannst. Ebenso ist sie bei Seegras / Kraut besser geeignet als die anderen Finnen...



Die 27er in der Mitte ist 'ne reine Seegrasfinne. Die wrde ich nur nehmen, wenn Du flaches Wasser oder eben Seegras hast, ansonsten haben Grasfinnen i.d.R. schlechtere Fahreigenschaften beim Angleiten, Hhelaufen, etc. 
Die anderen beiden sind Freeridefinnen, nur halt unterschiedlich in der Gre.

Generell gilt: 
weniger Wind - greres Segel - grere Finne
mehr Wind - kleineres Segel - kleinere Finne

Wenn die Finne zu gro ist, kantet das Board auf und Du kannst es mit den Fen nicht mehr richtig steuern. Ist sie zu klein, gleitet es schlechter an und Du hast ggfs. Spin Outs, d.h. das Heck rutscht seitlich weg.
Mit 55kg und 4,0er Segel auf einem 121 Liter-Board wird die 28er wohl ok sein, die 36er ist eher fr grere Segel.

Viel Spa und einen guten Rutsch!
Stefan

----------


## madame_soleil

> Generell gilt: 
> weniger Wind - greres Segel - grere Finne
> mehr Wind - kleineres Segel - kleinere Finne
> 
> Wenn die Finne zu gro ist, kantet das Board auf und Du kannst es mit den Fen nicht mehr richtig steuern.



Vielen Dank, Stefan, diese Grundstze sind sehr hilfreich. Noch kurz die Frage - was bedeutet, das Board "kantet auf"?

Liebe Gre & HANG LOOSE

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Die 27er in der Mitte ist 'ne reine Seegrasfinne. Die wrde ich nur nehmen, wenn Du flaches Wasser oder eben Seegras hast, ansonsten haben Grasfinnen i.d.R. schlechtere Fahreigenschaften beim Angleiten, Hhelaufen, etc.




Meiner Meinung handelt es sich um keine reine Grasfinne und ich wollte es nicht zu kompliziert machen.
Ich denke, dass du das auch nicht mchtest und keiner von den Experten bist, die in Abstufung von 1-2 cm von 50-25 cm eine handgemachte Carbonfinne zu min. 300  das Stck fahren.

Mir ist klar, das das Board bei 4,0 m auch bei 100 kg eigentlich zu gro ist und dass man bei 55 kg bei 4,0 eigentlich ein 50-60 l. Board mit 17-19er Finne fahren wrde.

Dennoch ist das eine tolle Ausrstung fr den Anfang bei 55 kg und die 27er Finne reagiert aufgrund ihres Rake (schrge Stellung des Finnenblattes) wesentlich weniger mit Aufkentern als eine gerade Finne.

HL

----------


## PaI

Meiner Meinung nach ist die 27ziger auf jeden Fall eine reine Seegrasfinne. Sieht nach Standardmig 45 Winkel aus. Das entspricht dann einer geraden Finne von ca. 38 cm.
Wegen der von Killefit angesprochenen Nachteile wrde ich die nur fahren, wenn es nicht anders geht. Also bei Seegras. Ein zustzlicher Faktor ist auch, dass durch den Winkel der Druckpunkt nach hinten wandert.
Die 36ziger ist schon gro fr das Board. Bei deinem Gewicht und den Segeln, welche Du fhrst, wird sicherlich meistens die 28ziger vllig ausreichen.

----------


## madame_soleil

hm... Ok ich habe mal alles sortiert und komme zu folgendem Schluss:
(nochmal meine Daten: 55kg, 4qm Segel)

- die 36er nehme ich bei meinem Gewicht nur dann, wenn ich riesen Segel fahre (>6qm) 

- die 27er nehme ich, wenn viel Seegras vorliegt - auch bei Welle? naja, ich muss erstmal lernen, Welle zu fahren  :Big Smile:  

- die 28er kann ich grundstzlich erstmal mit meinem 4qm Segel fahren, zum Herumdsen, Manver ben...? Also wird dann wohl meine erste Wahl.

Wenn ich mir die Gebrauchsspuren der Finnen ansehe, hat die Vorbesitzerin wohl sehr oft die 27er genommen, die ist nmlich schon sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Sieht ziemlich angeknabbert aus. Die 36er wirkt unangetastet. Ich werde dann fr meine ersten Trips die 28er nehmen und mich dann mal durchprobieren.

Nochmal fr Doofis - was heit ankanten und aufkentern?  :Wink:  .... = umkippen, ins Wasser fallen?  :Big Smile: 

Liebe Gre und vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe!

----------


## PaI

Dann hebt sich die Luvkante aus dem Wasser.

----------

